# Michael Myers Rampage Game



## larry

I was notified about this great game:

Make sure to check out the new online game: Michael Myers Rampage game 
"Michael Myers Rampage Game"

Check it out:
http://slasher.halloween-themovie.com/ 

Rob Zombie’s Terrifying Re-Imagination of Halloween as a 2-Disc Unrated Special Edition DVD on December 18th


----------



## Addict

That was awesome. I will have to show my other addict.


----------

